# Beef Kidneys?? Bad odor? Help?



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Is it normal for beef kidneys to have this nasty odor when you open package? I have never handled kidneys before and want to be sure this is normal before giving any to Jake...


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Well, think of what kidneys process...

Yes, they reek, mine smelled like blood and urine so much, I decided that nothing that smells like that could be good for him and threw it in the water for the crabs... lol


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

OMG.....I had the same thought process....didn't give it to him.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

An old time breeder I know said he used to boil kidneys for the dogs. You can only imagine how the kennel smelled!


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

No way! I am looking for foods to mix in slowly with Jake's kibble. Needless to say I am turned off to the whole thing...He has a sensitivity to chicken...any good suggestions on what to add to his kibble? AND NO ORGAN MEAT...lol I am a newbie.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

ground beef? ground turkey? Those are easy.

And some dogs have a sensitivity to processed chicken, but handle the raw stuff ok. Just something to throw out there. I also feed things like liver partially frozen so that they don't smell as bad and are easier (not as gross) to handle.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

any particular % ratio to kibble...and yes that is easier...kidneys were too much!


----------



## UConnGSD (May 19, 2008)

Are you adding this to entice them to eat the kibble? And one more thing: if I remember correctly, a few raw feeders on the forum mentioned that giving raw food and kibble in the same meal may not be good for all dogs. Their reason was that the two types of food are digested at different rates (raw is digested faster). So the raw food is forced to sit in the stomach longer than they otherwise would because of the kibble. Some fear of bacterial infections were mentioned.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Thank you! I think I remember reading that myself now that you mention it.

I want to feed him RAW maybe one meal every few days...to help his coat, energy level etc. Give him the added boost that pure food does. I was looking at other options other then sardines, raw eggs..


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Believe me... It smells horrid boiled too... I tried...

Sardines and raw eggs are J's favorite... Heck, I eat raw eggs sometimes (when I make smoothies..).

Why not switch completely to raw? He might get stomach upset from eating it only once a few days.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

APBT had it completely right think about what the kidneys process. I fed our boys raw and had gotten into a few things that were "wierd" for me like hearts and chicken feet and some organs like chicken and cow liver (chicken liver is SO much easier when you're starting out I could even get my husband to feed them to the dogs) I went to the local butcher hoping to expand their organ meat beyond liver and it didn't go well lol. 

I got some kidneys and when I opened the package I about gagged. It made sense because the kidneys filter urine and thats exactly what they smelled like just putrid little things! I knew when I opened it the dogs surely weren't eating those inside so I took them outside to be fed the dogs went crazy!!!! They absolutely loved the kidneys but I could not wash the smell off my hands for the life of me even using professional strength harsh cleaners. Think the even worse part (if there is one) is outside smelled like them for days as well which is just creepy thinking of the dogs eating those and they made outside smell that bad for so long. It was strong too you stepped outside and it smelled like you had your nose right in the bag, my neighbors loved me lol thankfully they knew I fed raw and tried something newso were understanding and got a big kick out of it. The dogs on the other hand handled them perfectly no lasting smell on their breath (well that I noticed, everytime I thought of kissing them I opened up my back door and remembered what they ate lol) Felt kind of guilty because I vowed to never let them have kidney again but they loved them so much.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

I am considering RAW but to be honest this is my first GSD and there is so much to learn that I haven't dug into all the research on RAW. Secondly where do you find RMB? I live in Alabama and getting my hands on a raw knuckle bone for Jake is impossible. Thirdly I haven't grasped the percentage scale used for feeding RAW, I just don't understand. And I imagine it's complicated while they are puppies as the numbers must change all the time. 

And he "seems" to be sensitive to chicken....not sure yet, changing him to grain free and chicken free food....then going to reintroduce chicken and see if he itches.

Is there another resource out there that breaks downs RAW for newbies. I am scared I won't get it right and deprive him a vital nutrients. 

Thanks.


----------



## UConnGSD (May 19, 2008)

Knucklebones are not RMBs, they are recreational bones. RMBs would be chicken backs, necks, drums; turkey necks; duck necks; lamb breast & rib racks, etc. A great resource is Raw Dog Ranch - Welcome!. I get my raw food from 2 sources:
A local Oma's Pride retailer (there might be one near your area too -- you can check out Oma's Pride - Pet Food as Nature Intended)
A local raw co-op (I googled in the WNY area and found them)


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Yes, I realize knuckle bones are just for chewing, my point was that bones other then chicken RMB seems like a real challenge. I have called EVERYWHERE....meat processing plants etc...

Outside of places like you suggested can you do raw reasonably at Costco etc?


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

Have you tried meat distributors (the ones that sell to restaurants)? I had to call a few to find ones that sell to the public, but I found two and now I price shop them both! You will have to buy in large quantities (like 40 lb boxes) so an extra freezer is a must!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

My dogs love kidney. I used to be able to get it free. I usually feed them partially frozen so I can tolerate the smell. Tried using them for tracking ONCE and never did it again. :shocked:


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

if you have an extra freezer it is actually pretty do-able. Other people might have an opinion on this but IMO if you can only get access to chicken bones then so be it feed them chicken bones. In the beginning you only want one protein anyways so chicken is great for this. Then stick with chicken for the bones and for muscle meat give them something else when you start getting in to variety.

Raw isn't as hard as you would think. I think us as humans tend to make things way more complicated then they need to be. The purpose of raw is to give them a more "natural" diet. In the wild the dogs aren't going to stop eating that yummy hunk of thigh meat because they reached their exact percentage of muscle meat. The percentages are great but I think a decent amount of people can agree that they are for an idea if you go off every now and then it's not the end of the world. 

Wherever you can get food for yourself you can get it for your dog. Just think of it as buying for a very large family so wherever you can buy for good prices go with, and bulk is your friend if you have freezer space. 

Also, hunters are a great resource if you can get in contact with any in the area and get some good little freebies.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

He cant do chicken...or at least very little...makes him itchy, that is the problem. What other readily available protein is there that's not crazy expensive?


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

turkey necks (and other turkey RMB's), pork necks, duck RMB's (if you can get them, it seems to go in spurts around here whether they have them or not).

Are you sure the sensitivity isn't to a grain? If you reintroduce chicken, I would try it raw vs. processed. It does make a difference in some dogs.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

I have seen quite a few dogs that have been diagnosed with chicken issues but when it was real chicken and not the chicken in dog food they were fine and some that weren't ok with regular chicken like what we grill but when given completely raw they had no issues with it. Of course one thing to remember is if trying raw and they start off with runny poop not to freak out and assume it's the chicken sensetivity because that happens alot when someone first switches to raw but giving it some time you might be shocked to see the difference between cooked and processed chicken and raw.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

I just stocked up on kidney today when it was marked down from 1.09/lb to 79c/lb. SCORE! hehe. I'm set on kidney for a while, but PU this stuff stinks twice as bad as it usually does. Must be why its marked down


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

I am slowly going grain free adult food....and no chicken....then go from there....


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

I can't remember if someone else pointed this out in this thread, but sometimes the dog can have an allergy to the cooked meat but not to raw meat. I had a cat with allergies to beef, chicken, and turkey in canned food or kibble. I first stuck with unusual protein sources like rabbit, fish, duck etc. But once I changed everyone over to raw diet she could eat all of those foods just fine.


----------

